# Icons wallpapers and bootanimations for my Gum series of Roms and Themes



## pauljohnson75 (Jun 8, 2011)

Mod Type:: Theme

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Looking for someone to create custom icons, wallpapers, and bootanimations for Grape, Cherry, and Spearmint Gum roms and themes. Let me know if you would be interested.


----------

